# MN early season shooting hours



## MNgoosekiller (Aug 21, 2006)

hey guys, just wondering what the MN shooting hours were for the early season. Are they all day (sunrise-sunset) or sunrise to 4pm? I would greatly appreciate the info.


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

1/2 hour before sunrise to 1/2 hour after sunset--this changed for this season.. correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## roostbuster (Oct 19, 2005)

Quackkills9 said:


> 1/2 hour before sunrise to 1/2 hour after sunset--this changed for this season.. correct me if I'm wrong.


you maybe correct as i haven't looked at the regs yet... but thats the first i've heard of that anywhere, i think you may be thinking about what the options will be for next year... 1/2 hour after sunset, unplugged guns, e-callers, opening on aug. 1, etc.

i'de guess the same as it has been, 1/2 hr. before sunrise, to sunset.


----------



## MrSafety (Feb 22, 2005)

Hours are 1/2 hour before sunrise to sunset. The waterfowl regs are out and it's on the website too.


----------



## MNgoosekiller (Aug 21, 2006)

thanks for the info guys, the longer hours of season definitly improve the odds of reducing the resident population of the geese! good luck on saturday! :beer: :sniper:


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

e-callers for canadas uke:


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

ok thanks, I still need to pick up the hunting reg. book... Looks like it is still 1/2 hour before sunrise to sunset. Thanks for the correction.


----------



## roostbuster (Oct 19, 2005)

MNgoosekiller said:


> thanks for the info guys, the longer hours of season definitly improve the odds of reducing the resident population of the geese! good luck on saturday! :beer: :sniper:


yeah to bad the "nuisance" geese their trying to get rid of never leave the city parks!!!


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

FYI, The Feds are allowing for nuisance resident geese a liberalized season starting for next year to the states. What exactly the litmus test to be able to allow this has yet to be seen. And remember that the states do not have to go with any of the liberalized options.

So a lot has yet to be dtermined on next years season on resident geese.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

i don't think that some of these people realize how difficult achieving some of these goals is going to be. to me it sounds like they want a few little family flocks in each park, six or ten geese on the golf course, one family on their backyard pond. yeah, that would be real nice, but not very realistic. your either going to have a whole bunch of geese that know they are safe, or no geese because you scared them off. this perfect medium would take some seriously intense killing. i think the city people have to just accept that they are going to have to take steps to scare geese off, and keep them gone if they want their goose poop problems fixed. for farmers its a totally different story, i understand that if the canada goose went extinct it would be the happiest day many of these guys ever had. i've asked permission and had guys tell me "oh yeah, you can shoot as many geese as you want, throw em in the weeds if your worried about the game warden, i wont say anything, i hate those *#&@^% things more than you could ever know". but is it really those guys that these intensive, liberal seasons are being made for? the guys whom have their livelihood at stake. or is it for the guys jogging around the path at the park face planting all over the place cuz they are slipping on goose turds.


----------

